# Hiya from South Florida!



## april

Hello, I'm new to this forum ^^ I am a mouse owner from South Florida. I have Black and Tans, Himalayans, Doves, BEW's, Satins, Texels, and Standards. I hope to be really active on this forum and get to meet some nice mouse breeders ^^

Also if you are looking for some Black and Tan bucks please contact me because I have 6 availble that are either Satin or Texel or both! Click here to contact me and please make the subject Black and Tan's


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi April, welcome to our forum. Would love to see some pics of your mice,

Also try posting the mice you have for sale in the for sale section


----------



## april

Oh okay thanks for the info ^^ Yeah I will get some pictures up of my mice when ever I get back from my trip to Georgia.


----------



## sommy

Hi and welcome!! (Never been but i LOVE florida!! :love1 )


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome, Why do you have to live soooo far away I want Texal!! Its so unfair


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:welcome1 April, make yourself at home!


----------



## april

Thanks for the welcomes everyone ^^

I wish I didn't live so far away either xD I had to look for months before I could find only ONE mouse breeder in my area that had Texel's which are the ones I have now xD

IF I did live in the UK I would want to get some Roan's, RW, and like all English blood lines! LOL The closet thing I have is my Satin Texel Himalayan Buck that has 25% English Blood in him and his 14 children(2 died D and they are 12.5% English


----------

